# Will's bettas



## williamstark29 (Oct 22, 2015)

Murry 
My dragon scale male who has courtship problems. Before choosing him to be the male I wanted to spawn with I let all 3 of my males see all of my females at least once. I checked for flaring and who make the strongest bubble nest. He was definatly responding the best. After finding his girl (fins) I let them go in the breeding tank and let him build his nest for her. He now follows her around flareing for her and nipping her anytime she doesn't interest in him. He will then destroy his own bubble best and restart it.(in the same location mind you.) he does this no matter what female he is introduced to. I am soon to believe he is supposed to be a lonely old man in a solo tank again.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

That is the most fascinating short story I've read here! Don't give up on old timer, he just needs some practice! : )


----------

